# Shea Butter Shampoo Bar



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2010)

Just cut up my latest batch of Shea Butter Shampoo Bar. I used Organic Rose Hydrosol as the water and the smell was amazing when I added the lye. I think I can smell a hint of rose in the finished product. We'll see. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 8, 2010)

It looks lovely!  Please let us know if the rose scent stays true.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow!  That looks great!  It looks super creamy and the tops are nice looking!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 8, 2010)

That is beautiful, was thinking what fantastic value a shampoo bar would be as imagine one would get a fair few washes from them


----------



## albo (Sep 8, 2010)

wow, that looks amazing!  the perfect shampoo bar is my aim in all this, so you've given me something to work towards!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks lovely!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for the kind comments.  :wink:  I just sniffed it and can only smell the usual soapy smell, no roses.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks so lovely & creamy. 
Shame about the smell.


----------



## ToniD (Sep 13, 2010)

They are so pretty!   I really like the color.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 14, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> They are so pretty!   I really like the color.



The colour is from Pink Clay Toni.  :wink:


----------



## ToniD (Sep 14, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> ToniD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then, Bubbles, would you mind giving me some instruction?   It is actually on my list to make a cake with pink swirls using Rose clay as the color.    I have not swirled with clay as the color yet, but when I have swirled with things other than micas or oxides, I sometimes end up with two different textures in the soap.

Would you mind sharing how you add your clay?  Do you premix it with oil?  How much oil?

Thanks


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 12, 2011)

You should have kicked me Toni. I only just saw this while looking for a photo of one of my soaps with TD that I couldn't find.   

One tablespoon clay (Australian tablespoon which is 4 teaspoons) mixed with one tablespoon of oil and then added to a few soup ladles of soap batter and I think I did an ITPS (in the pot swirl) and hoped for the best.


----------



## tomara (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice...hope the scent stays for you


----------



## ToniD (Jan 12, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> You should have kicked me Toni. I only just saw this while looking for a photo of one of my soaps with TD that I couldn't find.
> 
> One tablespoon clay (Australian tablespoon which is 4 teaspoons) mixed with one tablespoon of oil and then added to a few soup ladles of soap batter and I think I did an ITPS (in the pot swirl) and hoped for the best.




No kicking necessary  Easy to lose track of a post.   Thanks for getting back to me.   I actually ended up with a nice swirl of pink clay in a castile soap.   It will be ready for valentines day.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 12, 2011)

I love this soap the colors are amazing


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very pretty!  I have found that hydrosols have more benefits as a spray for the hair and skin than they do as an aromatic.  Getting a good natural rose smell in soap is freaking expensive!!  Thank god for FOs


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 13, 2011)

That soap is so pretty ... and the smell sounds beautiful ... hope it has lasted!


----------



## coral (Jan 13, 2011)

I missed this one the swirls look great.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 15, 2011)

it looks so beautiful and creamy, I could stare at it all day!  Too bad the scent went away.


----------

